# Eröffnung des Bikeparks Galgenberg in Pohlheim-Holzheim



## Hugidu (25. März 2009)

Nachdem wir 1 Jahre lang mit viel Aufwand und größtenteils in Eigenregie zirka 1500 Tonnen Lehm/Erde auf das Gelände gebracht haben, hunderte Stunden gebaggert und geschaufelt wurde, ist es endlich soweit. 

Ab Samstag den 2.Mai ab 10.00 Uhr rollen die "Dirt-Bikes" über die Rampen und andere Hindernisse.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. März 2009)

Also doch,

und ich dachte das wäre nur ein Gerücht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugidu (26. März 2009)

ja es ist kein Gerücht wir haben einen kleinen Park gebaut oder sind noch dabei, Dirtline kommt sobalt das Wetter es zulässt noch dazu une einige Hindernisse wollen wir auch noch bauen,


also wenn Lst und Zeit, 
Her ist eine Herzliche einladung zum helfen, 
einfach fragen wann es was zu tun giebt.

Gruss


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

Da habt ihr ein echt schönes Gelände! Glückwunsch

Aber den Drop hätte ich lieber etwas höher und direkt ab der Plattform gebaut.

Viel Spaß mit eurem Gelände  und zeig mal ab und an die Fortschritte


----------



## bluescorpion (1. April 2009)

Super sache, ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein!


----------



## Falcon153 (18. April 2009)

Da kann man euch nur beglückwünschen,
ich habe eure Baustelle mir schon mal aus der Nähe betrachtet und kann nur sagen

Man sieht sich am 1  2 Mai

Gruß
Ron


----------



## Frankfurt Lions (23. April 2009)

Als Local und Erbauer muss ich euch leider eine traurige Nachricht überbringen da die erde für die dirtline immer noch nicht gekommen ist und auch vor dem  1 und 2 mai warscheinlich auch nicht mehr kommt müssen wir leider auf die dirtline verzichten aber der rest wird in schönem glanz erscheinen 
ride on 
torben
bis zum 1 und 2 mai


----------



## speedstuff15 (28. April 2009)

neeein
wann ist denn ungefähr die dirtline fertig???


----------



## bluescorpion (3. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand mal beschreiben wie ungefähr man da hinkommt?


----------



## Frankfurt Lions (3. Mai 2009)

Hi 
Also eine weg Beschreibung mmmhhhh
Weist du wo Giessen ist ! Giessen richtung Watzenborn raus (pohlheim) dann durch bis noch (Pohlheim)  Holzheim dann der beschilderung zur sporthalle folgen siehst du schon haben einen roten Container dort stehen 
wegen der Dirtline wenn die Erde da ist wird gebaut müssen das werde ich hier aber dann bekannt geben


----------

